# flight suite?



## rb43 (Dec 26, 2005)

What are these flight suites for pigeons people are talking about?


----------



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

*Well It Is Like A Leash For A Dog,*

But It Is Called A Flight Suit For A Bird, So You Can Take Them Outside And Go Places Without Them Flying Off. You Can Buy Them Online, I Think For $10.00-20.00 

Andi


----------



## WhiteWingsCa (Mar 1, 2002)

http://www.naturechest.com/flightsuits.html

http://exoticpets.about.com/cs/birds/fr/avianflightsuit.htm

http://www.flightquarters.com/


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*


andinla said:



But It Is Called A Flight Suit For A Bird, So You Can Take Them Outside And Go Places Without Them Flying Off. You Can Buy Them Online, I Think For $10.00-20.00 

Andi

Click to expand...

*Actually, Andi, I think you are thinking of "leashes," which can be used separately or with a Flight Suit. 

The Flight Suit (see my Avatar showing Mr. Squeaks modeling his) is designed to keep their poops confined so they don't do what pigeons do: poop all over the place (in most cases unless trained).

Rb43 ; They work just fine and the suit is designed to keep the poops AWAY from the body and feathers. Depending on how often your pigeon poops will determine how often the suit is emptied. Squeaks doesn't particularly care to wear his but he will tolerate. Sure comes in handy when he's in an area I don't want poops!

BE SURE you obtain the right size. Lucky for me, there is a bird place down the street that sells them. I had to go FIVE sizes larger than the size recommended for pigeons. Squeaks, a former racing homing pigeon, weighed a pound and was big chested.

The company's toll free number is: 888-412-7667.

Good Luck!


----------



## Brownieluv (Dec 12, 2005)

*"Poop suit"*



mr squeaks said:


> Actually, Andi, I think you are thinking of "leashes," which can be used separately or with a Flight Suit.
> 
> The Flight Suit (see my Avatar showing Mr. Squeaks modeling his) is designed to keep their poops confined so they don't do what pigeons do: poop all over the place (in most cases unless trained).
> 
> ...


Mr. Squeaks pretty well said it all! He was the one who first schooled me on them, and they're great. Brownie still doesn't appreciate having it put on, but doesn't fight like she did the first few days. (Just found out "he" is a she from a DNA test.) But once she's airborne she's very happy, and loves the freedom. And I love to see her fly!

I bought mine online and the first try fit great. They have an exchange policy if it doesn't fit correctly.

Have fun.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*


Brownieluv said:



Mr. Squeaks pretty well said it all! He was the one who first schooled me on them, and they're great. Brownie still doesn't appreciate having it put on, but doesn't fight like she did the first few days. (Just found out "he" is a she from a DNA test.) But once she's airborne she's very happy, and loves the freedom. And I love to see her fly!

I bought mine online and the first try fit great. They have an exchange policy if it doesn't fit correctly.

Have fun.

Click to expand...

*GREAT NEWS, Brownieluv!!! I'm so glad you were able to use the "first" suit!

Next on my list, a harness and leash. Squeaks can't fly so I thought maybe I could take him for a walk. The lady at Petco said she wanted to see him with his harness and leash! Unfortunately, they don't sell a big enough size for Squeaks!


----------



## Brownieluv (Dec 12, 2005)

*Leash*



mr squeaks said:


> GREAT NEWS, Brownieluv!!! I'm so glad you were able to use the "first" suit!
> 
> Next on my list, a harness and leash. Squeaks can't fly so I thought maybe I could take him for a walk. The lady at Petco said she wanted to see him with his harness and leash! Unfortunately, they don't sell a big enough size for Squeaks!


The company where I bought my flight suit sells harnesses and leashes. (And did I mention Kotex pads for the flight suit? OK they call them liners, but sure look like pigeon Kotex to me!  )

I have to order some things tomorrow, so I'll stop back & leave name of company. If I forget, send me a private message.

(I'm starting to feel like a salesman, first with the cage, now you. lol)


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Brownieluv said:


> The company where I bought my flight suit sells harnesses and leashes. (And did I mention Kotex pads for the flight suit? OK they call them liners, but sure look like pigeon Kotex to me!  )
> 
> I have to order some things tomorrow, so I'll stop back & leave name of company. If I forget, send me a private message.
> 
> (I'm starting to feel like a salesman, first with the cage, now you. lol)


Many thanks. Luckily, there is a bird place down the street that is supposed to be getting in harnesses. It's easy to exchange if I need a bigger one. I'll try a large first. I KNOW the small and medium don't fit... This is the same place I bought Squeaks' flight suit. I never used the liners. There is already a built-in liner and I just wash and dry. Being nylon with the cotton liner, helps for fast drying...

I also have the name of the Flight Suit company and phone #...Many thanks and have fun with the suit! They DO come in handy for the indoor guys!


----------

